# Devils Brigade on History Television.



## guns_and_roses (5 Nov 2007)

I watched a show on history television today, it was on the devils brigade. A guy on the show was a CF hand to hand combat instructor, and i was amazed at the moves this guy new. He was insane, he was taking down people twice his size. Anyone else see this?










Edited to clarify title and subject.


----------



## JBoyd (5 Nov 2007)

I watched a bit of that show too, missed that part I guess but what i saw was amazing


----------



## Danjanou (5 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I watched a bit of that show too, missed that part I guess but what i saw was amazing



The “guy” is Bill Wolfe

http://www.defendo.com/

You’re right he does know his stuff and I speak from experience. I first met then Sgt Wolfe in 1977 as a recruit. The bruises healed. The skills I picked up are still there.


----------



## guns_and_roses (5 Nov 2007)

Ya that's him, id love a few lessons from him.


----------



## TN2IC (12 Nov 2007)

Ok.. I'm a late bloomer for replying this post. But size honestly does not matter. I had few guys way smaller than me throw me around like a rag doll. 

I remember on base defence course, this one guy and the looks on his face was priceless. And when he found I was against him. It was like a deer in headlights. But he took me down more than once. He was some proud of himself after he changed his under pants...  ;D


----------



## MotorOil (14 Nov 2007)

Yip, watched that movie on the weekend also for the umpteenth time.  The movie over glorified some of the characters to lighten it up a bit.  Highly recommend the movie if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Munxcub (14 Nov 2007)

I think they're talking about the 4 part (?) reality show that came out about a year or 2 ago, not the old feature film.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Nov 2007)

Munxcub said:
			
		

> I think they're talking about the 4 part (?) reality show that came out about a year or 2 ago, not the old feature film.


Yeah it is.


----------

